# Are consoles worth it for a second shot?



## saiyaman (Sep 4, 2015)

A brief kind of "history" about this: I own a PS2 which I bought in 2004 and it was pretty decent till 2012 when it stopped playing most discs. A repair might probably work which is still far fetched as I haven't touched it.

I enjoyed the PS2 mostly because of the exclusives and due to the fact that I had a PC with absolutely no dedicated graphic card which is a different scenario compared to now as I have a decent PC. The main problem is however the cost of each game bought. PC games were so easy to get and they were very cheap compared to the ridiculous prices which were on the games played on PS2. I would maybe have got a high end rig with the amount of money PS2 games were taking off 

I upgraded the PC and got some good stuff about 2 years back. I had thought about whether I could instead go for a console but decided to upgrade and felt it was a good decision. 

Over here I'm torn to whether I should get a console as I think from a PC gamer perspective consoles are ridiculously priced high and the games....they are the height of ridiculous pricing. The console equals the price for about 10 or 15 games.

Should I go for a console? It does have exclusives and at the same time it looks like a waste of money.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 4, 2015)

saiyaman said:


> A brief kind of "history" about this: I own a PS2 which I bought in 2004 and it was pretty decent till 2012 when it stopped playing most discs. A repair might probably work which is still far fetched as I haven't touched it.
> 
> I enjoyed the PS2 mostly because of the exclusives and due to the fact that I had a PC with absolutely no dedicated graphic card which is a different scenario compared to now as I have a decent PC. The main problem is however the cost of each game bought. PC games were so easy to get and they were very cheap compared to the ridiculous prices which were on the games played on PS2. I would maybe have got a high end rig with the amount of money PS2 games were taking off
> 
> ...


Checkout the awesome game play I posted straight from MY ps4 to youtube. You will need quite a heavy upgrade to get this.
But then again, console exclusive games are pretty awesome. not many exclusive games for PC as they get pirated super quick.
Developers do not want to lose money this way.
[YOUTUBE]u-AQP7lAq7M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ravimadrad (Sep 7, 2015)

Agree here, direct to YouTube posting is amazing, I really don't think you will be wasting money with a PS4!!! 
They won't always be so expensive either I think.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 7, 2015)

ravimadrad said:


> Agree here, direct to YouTube posting is amazing, I really don't think you will be wasting money with a PS4!!!
> They won't always be so expensive either I think.



Consoles don't work so well in India mate.
Only if you are an enthusiast like me then you should get a console.
Else the PC can serve you good as games are cheaper and clever chaps know how to get their hands on new games


----------



## saiyaman (Sep 8, 2015)

Those kind of videos look good!


----------



## Gollum (Sep 8, 2015)

saiyaman said:


> Those kind of videos look good!



Especially if you play on a big screen


----------



## Vyom (Sep 8, 2015)

PC Master Race!!!


----------



## Gollum (Sep 8, 2015)

Vyom said:


> PC Master Race!!!



I should report your post as SPAM lolz
BTW I have not touched my PS4 for a month now.
I will go an touch it today


----------



## digit_hpt (Sep 11, 2015)

I think investing in PC would be a good idea as you could play New games and also indie games for pc are good.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 11, 2015)

digit_hpt said:


> I think investing in PC would be a good idea as *you could play New games* and also indie games for pc are good.



I hate to say this but, you can't be sure of playing new games on PC. Arkham Knight is the prime example of how developers don't take PCs seriously.


----------



## seamon (Sep 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I hate to say this but, you can't be sure of playing new games on PC. Arkham Knight is the prime example of how developers don't take PCs seriously.



They eventually did a great job on the fix. Arkham Knight is so much better now on PC. I'd say it's as good as the GTA V port.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 14, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I should report your post as SPAM lolz
> BTW I have not touched my PS4 for a month now.
> I will go an *touch* it today



Gollum the console molester


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Gollum the console molester



haha


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 14, 2015)

seamon said:


> They eventually did a great job on the fix. Arkham Knight is so much better now on PC. I'd say it's as good as the GTA V port.



Really?


----------



## seamon (Sep 14, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Really?



5120x1440p Maxed out(including Nvidia Gameworks) 50-60FPS single 980Ti.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> Gollum the console molester



HAHAHAHA


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 14, 2015)

seamon said:


> 5120x1440p Maxed out(including Nvidia Gameworks) 50-60FPS single 980Ti.



Holy ****! Dual Monitor setup?


----------



## seamon (Sep 14, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Holy ****! Dual Monitor setup?



Yes and that too on a laptop.

- - - Updated - - -

Actually I have a quad monitor setup
2x1440p
1x1080p
1x1024p


----------



## Gollum (Sep 14, 2015)

seamon said:


> Yes and that too on a laptop.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Why not five?


----------



## seamon (Sep 14, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Why not five?



No more space on the desk.


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2015)

Post a pic.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 14, 2015)

Faun said:


> Post a pic.



Yeah, or it did not happen.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 14, 2015)

Sorry hijacking the thread but me too looking for an console. Thinking of getting an imported PS4 don't believe in warranty much. Any suggestion or source to buy?


----------



## seamon (Sep 14, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Sorry hijacking the thread but me too looking for an console. Thinking of getting an imported PS4 don't believe in warranty much. Any suggestion or source to buy?



Amazon.com: 500GB PlayStation 4 Console - Destiny: The Taken King Limited Edition Bundle: Video Games


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 14, 2015)

seamon said:


> Amazon.com: 500GB PlayStation 4 Console - Destiny: The Taken King Limited Edition Bundle: Video Games



It will be too expensive by the time it is delivered to my doorsteps. My friend suggested Ninja Traders and Sony TV Games at Musafir Khana nearby CST station in Mumbai. Will check over there.


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 15, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Sorry hijacking the thread but me too looking for an console. Thinking of getting an imported PS4 don't believe in warranty much. Any suggestion or source to buy?



may be wait till Diwali PS4 1TB are coming that time...we might get price cut on current


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2015)

Buy 500 GB version with coupons/discounts and then buy a 2 TB HDD to replace the stock one. Win-win for everyone.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 15, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> may be wait till Diwali PS4 1TB are coming that time...we might get price cut on current



Sony will not make a price cut on the PS4. This thing has outsold xbone so they have no reason to do so.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 15, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> may be wait till Diwali PS4 1TB are coming that time...we might get price cut on current



Sony have already hinted they do not plan to cut price instead they will offer more bundles with the console. 



SaiyanGoku said:


> Buy 500 GB version with coupons/discounts and then buy a 2 TB HDD to replace the stock one. Win-win for everyone.



Already getting an imported PS4 for much cheaper than retail price.


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 16, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Sony have already hinted they do not plan to cut price instead they will offer more bundles with the console.
> 
> 
> 
> *Already getting an imported PS4 for much cheaper than retail price.*



from where?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 16, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> from where?



A friend coming from USA.


----------



## panwar29.ankit (Oct 9, 2015)

Can we switch to the TV channels and access the TV guides as they show in the videos on Xbox One here in India? What if the set top box doesn't have an HDMI port? Or is it just another only for the Americans thing?


----------

